# Did Eöl have magical powers ?



## Tumunzahar (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello everybody

It is said in the Silmarillion that Eöl sets his enchantments about Aredhel in Nan Elmoth. It is also said that he made the sword Anglachel and that he put his malice into it. The sword even speaks to Tùrin, so it is apparently a sentient artifact that Eöl made.
My question is; how can a simple Elf, who never even looked upon the Light of Valinor, do such deeds of obvious magic and power ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello Tumunzahar,

I wonder which passage causes the belief that only Calaquendi should be able to do any 'obvious magic'? I don't know of any reason to think that, but the only examples I can think of off hand where a common Moriquende does 'magic' would be things like the rope from Lothlorien (if you believe it was magic) which was likely enough made by Moriquendi, or maybe even you would consider Legolas driving the fear from his horse with a song to be magic.... if not 'obvious'?

I do think it seems like a lot that Eol was able to enchant Aredhel in that way, but since it did happen that means it can happen and maybe is not an uncommon ability among elves though I don't imagine too many would use that skill with bad intentions.

About the sword I just don't know. I mean: how can a chunk of metal produce words with a voice like humans? That some bit of spirit dwelt in the sword I don't doubt, but that it spoke is weird. Maybe there was some spirit that was able to leave the sword and speak in the way a wraith can. But I think maybe the skill that made the sword do this is no less than the same kind used for putting spells in any other objects.


----------



## Tumunzahar (Jan 6, 2004)

I never thought of Elves as originally being magical creatures. I always assumed that the ones that do have magical abilities do so because *a)* they dwellt with the Valar and were influenced by them, and by them were given these powers, *b)* they beheld the light of Valinor, either from the Trees or the Silmarils, which uplifted their spirits and to some extent gave them magical characteristics, or *c)* they are descendants from Melian and Thingol, or descendants from anyone to which a) or b) applies.

The magical nature of the rope from Lothlorien and the song of Legolas isn't as abvious to me as Eöl's deeds. You could even argue that Legolas has no magical powers at all and that he was able to calm the horse only because he has a great understanding of the world and it's creatures, because as an Elf he is bound to Arda and understands it better than Men, and so know which sounds a horse finds soothing. 
You could also assume that Galadriel (who is clearly of category a, b and c) had some part in creating the rope from Lothlorien and put some of her powers into it.

Am I completely wrong ? Were all Elves given magical powers by Ilùvatar ?

Thanks


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 6, 2004)

In a sense Eöl _had_ looked on the Light of Valinor, because earlier he had lived in Doriath with Melian, and the Light of Valinor was in her face.

Nóm, perhaps we are sometimes too quick to underestimate the powers of the Moriquendi, but you must admit, seemingly the most powerful Elves were the ones who had looked on the Light of Valinor!

Hi Tumunzahar. It is said specifically in LotR that Galadriel made the rope, so you're right there.

As for putting a spell on a sword, the Men of Westernesse did it with the Barrow blades, so one would think that an Elf could do so too!



> Am I completely wrong ? Were all Elves given magical powers by Ilùvatar ?



I think that the Elves have a very very strong connection between their spirits and their bodies, and because of their strong-willed spirits, they may do amazing things with their bodies (LOL that didn't sound like I meant it too ). For example Finrod Felagund puts forth all his powers and breaks the bonds that Sauron binds him in, and Luthien grows her hair super long in a few seconds (thought this could be attributed to her Maia-side).

Also with the sword remember it was made from the metal of a star, so it was enchanted by Elbereth/Varda seemingly. Therefore it might have had more potent 'magical' powers and could be enchanted more easily.

I thought that the enchantment Eöl used to draw Aredhel further into the woods involved the moving or enchanting of the trees so it seemed that one could not escape the way that one came or something. But I dunno.

There's more to say on this, but I gotta go to bed! Wow I used the word 'enchant' a lot in that post! Goodnight (hmm well it's probably not night where you guys are, but it is in Australia!)!


----------



## Tumunzahar (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Flammifer,

Thanks for your reply. Interesting point you have when you say the Elves can do amazing things with their bodies, like Finrod did. And indeed the metal of Anglachel may have been magical because it came from a star of Varda.

But enchanting Aredhel and putting his malice into a blade are clearly magical deeds that Eöl himself performed and that were not made possible only by, as you say, the strong connection between his body and spirit, nor just by the possible magical properties of the metal.

So I still wonder where Eöl got these powers and whether all Elves possess magical capabilities.
Maybe something about this is said in the HoME books, but I haven't read those yet.

All viewpoints on this are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, it is true that elves are more conrol over their body with their spirit. This is explained pretty well in HoME 10 if you have it.

Yes, the 'magic' of the elves was, I think, just a very high level of skill that they are able to reach. In Letter 131 Tolkien says:



> I have not used 'magic' consistently, and indeed the Elven-queen Galadriel is obliged to remonstrate with the Hobbits on their confused use of the word both for the devices and operations of the Enemy, and for those of the Elves. I have not, because there is not a word for the latter (since all human stories have suffered the same confusion). But the Elves are there (in my tales) to demonstrate the difference. Their 'magic' is Art, delivered from many of its human limitations: more effortless, more quick, more complete (product, and vision in unflawed correspondence). And its object is Art not Power, sub-creation not domination and tyrannous re-forming of Creation.


Their 'magic' is Art.

And the overall impression I get from reading about the elves is that any of them (even Avari) coud do things we would consider to be 'magic'. Which is why I was unsure what caused you to think only Calaquendi can do these things. Though you are right in that those who went to Aman did learn a lot from the Valar, and when they were returned were more skilled than the Sindar.

As for them looking at Arda differently, it's interesting that Finrod says in 'Athrabeth Finrod ah Andreth' (also in HoME10) that the elves say Men are quests in Arda whereas Elves are at home.


----------



## Tumunzahar (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey thanks Nom ! (sorry I don't know how to type the o with the accent in your name)
Your post really clarifies some things for me  

And no, I don't have HoME 10  
In fact, I haven't read any of the HoME books ! But soon I will do so


----------



## Snaga (Jan 7, 2004)

In one version of the tale of Eol, he is captured by Morgoth for a time, and this leads to his evil nature. This could then explain his ability to make a sword of this nature.

Because this sword is not Art, so much as Machine. It appears to be a device of the Enemy.

However Tolkien rejected the idea of Eol's capture because it would make Maeglin's capture too repetitive, and that idea was too necessary in the tale of the Fall of Gondolin.

Nonetheless, to me it seems that Eol's evil is more in need of explanation than his ability to make these swords. He uses his power for ill... why?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't think Eöl was evil by nature.. He was a highly skilled smith, and was able to create tremendously powerful weapons; but I think in the case of Anglachel and Anguirel his smithwork does not apply as much, and I feel that the most part of their magical or 'evil' natures were because of the iron they were forged of, which had fallen to earth "as a blazing star". We have no idea where this asteroid had come from, possibly from another planet; but one theory which I've recently thought about was that maybe Melkor himself sent the asteroid to earth, either from Angband or from the skies (after all he is described as one of the most powerful of the Valar), which would explain the malice that Gurthang had. 
As for the malice of Eöl himself being in the blade, I think that is mere assumption on Melian's part (or whoever says it) and is to be taken metaphorically; she is basically grasping at straws to find a reason for the seeming malice of the blade itself, as I see it.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 8, 2004)

As an elf, we may be sure that Eol wasn't evil from birth. Yet he does attempt to slay his own son with a poisoned spear! Somewhere along the line he becomes evil, and yet I do not feel this is adequately explained.


----------

